# Children's crafts



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

A lot depends on how old or dexterious the children are. I take on 4 from next door. 9, 7, 6 and 4. Just got them to make finger puppets with pipe cleaners, pom pom head and googly eyes. Then I saw by perusing pinterest that they can fit those pony beads on pipe cleaners. think we will try bracelets next. They also learn things like how to wind a pipe cleaner around finger without twisting it horribly. Believe me they can crumb up a pipe cleaner in no time flat. Also have learned to prepare a bag for each with maybe 2 colors and rest of stuff they make with. Otherwise 50 pipe cleaners are muddled and bent. I learned some of this the hard way. Like letting them play with all the playdoh. Now they each have their own bag with their own cans of 4 colors of playdoh. I can add a new color to each to encourage new play. Am very disappointed with toys bought in the stores as I think they are gaudy junk and really don't teach anything worth while. Just taught the 4 year old that if SHE is 4, her foot is 4 and her fingers are 4, etc. Was interesting to watch this dawn on her ! Nifty age. All these children are my grandchildren by adoption. The homeschooling the rest of last schoolyear really improved a lot of attitudes and understanding. Family sports games are a blast. 
Would LOVE it if you have done any interesting crafts with young children, and please tell me about it. I can work one on one too.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Glitter glue, paper and..... anything. Collect leaves from the yard and make a collage, make snow men with cotton balls. Glitter glue makes fun 'paint' too. Dollar store is your friend.
My kids recently painted pumpkins, that was fun. Stencils are useful for a lot of things if you are creative. Have them make (or decorate pre-made) Christmas tree ornaments. Make turkeys with cutouts of their handprints. My kids like making stuff with glow sticks, get enough lanterns and bracelets and the various connectors make them like those k'nex sets.
They can decorate their own t shirts or socks with fabric paint. Old mismatched buttons can be used for a lot of different projects, they can make jewelry with buttons or use them as eyeballs on puppets, or make button designs on paper. Painting flower pots is fun. Food dye mixed into water and make snow murals.

It doesn't matter what the project is, the kiddos always love doing projects. They get plenty dirty in the process but that's one of the best parts of being a kid.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Don't forget to decorate cookies, too!!


----------



## Faith1234 (Feb 10, 2019)

I was amazed at how many kids crafts they had at the dollar tree last time I was there. I went to school for Early Childhood Education and we had several classes in crafts. My favorites were making stories out of felt with the kids. They got to make their own story pieces and sets and when we were done they had a story they could act out. There are so many things you can do with kids.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Open ended activities like painting with watercolor, a sketch book and colored pencils, ink pads and stamps - I find them at thrift stores.
Thrift stores are great places to get materials.


----------



## NEAlabama (Sep 30, 2014)

Pinterest has been my friend! The kids and I get all kinds of ideas for cheap projects. I buy glass stuff like bases and wine glasses at the thrift store for them to paint and give as gifts. They also love to find and paint rocks. My garden is full of color all year from the painted rocks and stepping stones we made. You can buy canvas and paint really cheap and there are a million ideas for pictures with their hand prints. Sponge brushes are best for the little ones. You can get a whole bag with random shapes including round sponges which are fun and easy to use.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

My kids colored their own stickers today.


----------

